# Will taking a aspirin befor or after working out effect my results?



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Will popping one of those baby aspirin weaken my exercise results? im just using it for tension headache and too thin the blood and lower my blood pressure. not soreness related.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

GotAnxiety said:


> Will popping one of those baby aspirin weaken my exercise results? im just using it for tension headache and too thin the blood and lower my blood pressure. not soreness related.


Alright ill try and answer my own question since no one up too the task the information doesn't look good. Nsaids decrease imflammation. imflammation is like a growth factor that help's signal repair and protein synthesis. They also reduce cortisol after exercising. This sound true i was less stressed after exercising and i got less of a pump "meaning i got less imflammation". This is not good. And this is the icing off the cake here the worst effect Nsaids have. Is they lower prostaglandin e2 which lowers sex drive!. So i think it would be best to stay away from any type of of painkillers if you honer your mannly hood. On the bright side aspirin did show the potential too reduce cancer thur reducing imflammation as well lowering bloodpressure with a nighty dose. but no pain no gains right?


----------

